# Anyone have any experience with www.aquauniverse.com?



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

http://www.aquauniverse.com/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,34/

anyone have any experience with any of ther eequipment? Specifically the lighting and/or T5 HO systems? Quality and longevity of the unit information would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

anyone???


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Try over at Reefcentral.com

Not many people in the planted tank community use t5ho lighting yet. Although it's not the same application, they should be able to tell you a bit about the quality and longevity of the unit.

Seems like a good price though. They even include bulbs. Though I really do like the look of hanging fixtures that Teklight makes.


----------

